# 20 week ultrasound...any guesses??



## mrsjk

Hi ladies!

Hubby and I have opted to stay team yellow...but I'd love to hear some guesses on gender!!

My heart says boy!
 



Attached Files:







babyk20week.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 94


----------



## DissySunshine

Are the legs facing to the left? Like > that? I can't see anything, I wish I were better at reading them! What makes you think boy?


----------



## mrsjk

DissySunshine said:


> Are the legs facing to the left? Like > that? I can't see anything, I wish I were better at reading them! What makes you think boy?

Haha yes! Like this > 

I've had a boy vibe since I got pregnant! I have no idea how to read these lol. I'll be over the moon with a healthy little boy or a healthy little girl! I truly have no preference, which is why we opted to stay team yellow :)


----------



## BearFamily

I think your ultrasound looks like a girl.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Looks :pink:


----------



## Nina83

I say :pink:


----------



## Hoping4Four

Looks :pink: :)


----------



## Dolphinz4

Def looks like :) girl


----------



## mrsjk

Thanks ladies!!! After some googling I think so too!!!

How wonderful that would be! A mini-me :D


----------



## Dime Cuando

Looks a lot like a girl to me too :)


----------



## SteffieLee

Very dark pic so hard to know completely sure but I'd say most likely a little girl. Congrats!!


----------



## DolceBella

Looks like the lines of a girl to me!


----------



## wishingforbub

I think :pink: too


----------



## kimmy04

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## babytimeee

Tooooottallly girl! No doubt about it


----------



## Zeri

Looks like a girl to me too. I'm surprised they gave you a potty shot if you're team yellow?


----------



## mrsjk

Zeri said:


> Looks like a girl to me too. I'm surprised they gave you a potty shot if you're team yellow?


Lol! They didn't exactly give it to us... We had the scan at a friends clinic and he gave us a CD with all the pics the tech took! There was like 100+ pics, I found it myself and posted :)


----------



## Birds N Bees

It's a girl


----------



## Lauralily

I can see the three "girl" lines :)


----------



## SteffieLee

Lol I don't think your team yellow anymore.


----------



## AMB1216

Looks Pink to me but I'm not an expert LOL


----------



## ShaunaM

Not so sure, but looks girly to me


----------



## justplay91

That's a girl.


----------



## bdb84

Definitely :pink:


----------



## Lyndzo

Absolutely a girl. You can see the 3 lines.


----------



## Jess19

I think it looks like a girl! :)


----------



## pinkribbon

That looks like :pink: to me!


----------

